# This weather - stop already...



## mustang1 (22 Feb 2020)

I dont think I can take much more of this darn weather. These winters go on for ages and ages. Usually I don't have time to ride on weekends but on the odd occasion I think I might be able to get out but with this stupid weather - what a dampener. I'm sure if I want in southern europe or CA, I'd be out riding right now. But instead I'm bored outta my ass. I think I'll just go out and eat some more friggin cakes. 

Then people around me are in a demoralized mood. I need some sun already!!!


----------



## cyberknight (22 Feb 2020)

sunday is given out to be pants again so i volunteered to work in the morning double time , may as well earm some moolah while the weather makes riding unejoyable


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2020)

Same here - I've just posted on another thread about the blooming weather.

Far too windy for a bike ride again, with squally showers and hail blasting through. Same again tomorrow too.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2020)

mustang1 said:


> I dont think I can take much more of this darn weather. These winters go on for ages and ages. Usually I don't have time to ride on weekends but on the odd occasion I think I might be able to get out but with this stupid weather - what a dampener. I'm sure if I want in southern europe or CA, I'd be out riding right now. But instead I'm bored outta my ass. I think I'll just go out and eat some more friggin cakes.
> 
> Then people around me are in a demoralized mood. I need some sun already!!!



Couldn’t agree more. Mrs P took me to the local garden centre for a full English complete with Black Pud


----------



## Sharky (22 Feb 2020)

Yeah and when the wind and rain stops, I've got to refelt the sheds, so no chance of a good ride for a while.


----------



## kingrollo (22 Feb 2020)

Sharky said:


> Yeah and when the wind and rain stops, I've got to refelt the sheds, so no chance of a good ride for a while.


Thought that would put u Mrs Sharkey s good books ? (So the ride might not be as far away as you think !!!)


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2020)

Not too bad unlike the last 2 weekends. Did 22 miles yesterday and 18 today. That's good for Feb...it is winter


----------



## snorri (22 Feb 2020)

I can understand it when utility cyclists who rely on a bicycle for everyday travel having a gripe about particularly harsh conditions in winter, but shouldn't leisure cyclists find another hobby for the winter months and then get back to cycling in the spring? Either that or simply regard fine weather in winter as a bonus to be enjoyed rather than an entitlement. Saves a lot of grief.
I spend quite a lot of summer leisure time on the sea but when September comes we know that weather conditions will generally be unsuitable so we lay up the boats and find another hobby until the spring comes around. There have been leisure boat owners in my locality who attempt to keep going throughout the winter, but they never come back for a second winter.


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2020)

I've had 3 weeks of sun on a recent holiday and as this is now my second weekend home and the second weekend that is a washout, I'm already fed up of the weather. It's not only cycling that's affected but every single thing I enjoy doing is done outside and it all seems to stop in this weather. I walked the last few miles home after a works night out last night and I heard a huge crack in the wind which turned out to be an enormous tree come down that closed the road for hours. If I ever get lucky enough to reach retirement age, I would need to find something I enjoy doing inside.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2020)

Spotted on today’s ride can anyone identify what this is in the sky? Do I need to be ready for an asteroid impact?


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Feb 2020)

I am soooo bored!
Teacher here. What is the point of February half term. Would much rather work through and have an extra week when cycling is pleasant instead.


----------



## Heigue'r (22 Feb 2020)

Just got in,flying kites with the kids for the first time..they were amazed and had great fun,no complaints here.


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I am soooo bored!
> Teacher here. What is the point of February half term. Would much rather work through and have an extra week when cycling is pleasant instead.


I reckon if I had to take an enforced holiday in February, I would need to fly to the sun as a solid week of this would be my idea of a nightmare.


----------



## Racing roadkill (22 Feb 2020)

Get Greta on the case. We’re seeing more and more storms that normally scoot over Jockland and into the North Sea, coming down South, of late. I blame Donald Trump, global warming, and Priti Patel.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2020)

It was beautiful weather today in the East of England


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2020)

It's been dry most of the day, here - only just sat down from doing various jobs.


----------



## Vantage (22 Feb 2020)

I managed a short ride with the mutt today. We got home about 5 minutes before the hail started pummeling the windows. 
Enough already!!!
I'm gonna end up out of the 50m/50k a month challenge at this rate.


----------



## Drago (22 Feb 2020)

It doesn't bother me. Spending my kiddie years in the Northern Isles means I'm hardened to it. I'm still riding most days. The way I see it I'd never get out at all if I let the weather dictate to me, and I love cycling too much to allow that to happen.


----------



## Smudge (22 Feb 2020)

I still get out on my bikes & ebikes a fair bit in winter, but as I only ride my motorcycles on the weekend they've not been used for months. Every weekend for months seems to be rain, wind, or wet slimy roads.
I've done the least motorcycle miles this winter for as long as i can remember.


----------



## Saluki (22 Feb 2020)

I got out today. Only 13 miles from home to the river but side and tail winds most of the way. I wasn’t about to ride back. Got a lift into the wind, to home. Sometimes you need to be sneaky with the weather. I was planning on traveling back by train but a gravel bike on the replacement bus service wasn’t happening. 

I am fed up with the incessant wind but it cannot last for ever.


----------



## HMS_Dave (22 Feb 2020)

I love it to be honest. But that's because ive been a sedentary lard arse for too long. Brings out the kid in me.


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> It doesn't bother me. Spending my kiddie years in the Northern Isles means I'm hardened to it.


Yeeesss...... but no-one much cycles in Shetland, do they! It's been 50+mph in Hillswick for the last couple of weeks, mostly accompanied by rain. Last night was Northmavine Up-Helly-Aa and they shortened the boat dragging bit, prior to the boat burning bit, from about one kilometre to about one hundred metres - even Vikings don't like gale force wind and rain much it would seem


----------



## keithmac (22 Feb 2020)

I was going out early doors tomorrow to buy a load of plywood, might give it a miss if the wind's up again!.

Second weekend of jobs written off by the weather but could be a lot worse..


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> Every weekend for months seems to be rain, wind, or wet slimy roads.



Not just the weekends, it's been equally shite during the week too. I've only done half the mileage since last September that I did in the same period the year before. Every time I contemplate getting a bike out, it's either pissing down, has been recently pissing down and the roads are swimming with water and woods boggy, or the wind is strong enough to make riding downright unpleasant and sometimes even dangerous. The only positive thing about this winter is it hasn't been especially cold most of the time - but I've had enough of the "liquid sunshine" to last me a lifetime. Thoroughly hacked off and I just work more Sunday overtime rather than write off yet another crap weekend with nothing to show for it.


----------



## sleuthey (22 Feb 2020)

mustang1 said:


> need some sun already!!!


In 2014 when the Somerset levels flooded, a different sort of sun came out in an attempt to cheer up the residents of Muchelney Village.





It didn't work.


----------



## keithmac (22 Feb 2020)

I've been riding motorcycles all week, plus biking too and from work.

Bit fed up with it now..


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2020)

Vantage said:


> I managed a short ride with the mutt today. We got home about 5 minutes before the hail started pummeling the windows.
> Enough already!!!
> I'm gonna end up out of the 50m/50k a month challenge at this rate.


I feel your pain as I'm also in danger of missing out. I've arranged an hour at the local velodrome on Monday night just to try and keep the pedals turning but I am pinning a lot of my Hope's on a good day next Friday to get some real miles done and still in contention.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Feb 2020)

I find going for a walk to be infinitely preferable to cycling in windy, but dry conditions. My ratio of walking to cycling has been transposed over the last few months, as I like to keep active no matter what. When it's absolutely chucking it down though, neither riding nor walking holds any appeal. Getting caught out in the rain is unlucky, but deliberately going out in it is a special form of insanity, IMHO.


----------



## Globalti (22 Feb 2020)

What's all this misuse of the word "already"? We're not New York Jews so stop it, FFS. 

Yes I'm sick of it too and really depressed as we've got water coming in through the roof in two places. Today the rain stopped and I was able to get a few jobs done outside so feeling a bit better now. In fact it's now quite warm and dry and only moderately windy so it would have been good to fit the lights on the bike and nip out for a quickie if I hadn't just had supper.

Off to Africa tomorrow for two weeks so I'll be fretting about air conditioning and mosquitos instead.


----------



## Slick (22 Feb 2020)

Globalti said:


> What's all this misuse of the word "already"? We're not New York Jews so stop it, FFS.
> 
> Yes I'm sick of it too and really depressed as we've got water coming in through the roof in two places. Today the rain stopped and I was able to get a few jobs done outside so feeling a bit better now. In fact it's now quite warm and dry and only moderately windy so it would have been good to fit the lights on the bike and nip out for a quickie if I hadn't just had supper.
> 
> Off to Africa tomorrow for two weeks so I'll be fretting about air conditioning and mosquitos instead.


I'm just back, the mosquitoes loved me until I got some decent spray. Weather was amazing by the coast but far too hot over the mountains. Enjoy


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Feb 2020)

After being woken up at 3am by what sounded like a nearby tornado... i was pleasantly surprised that the weather had decided to ease off by 5am. First time in a fortnight that i've not had to ride into a headwind.


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Feb 2020)

I am missing part of my shed roof.
So that is going to be fun.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Spotted on today’s ride can anyone identify what this is in the sky? Do I need to be ready for an asteroid impact?
> View attachment 505577



An optical illusion


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2020)

For me, it's the fact that the trails are so incredibly muddy, so it's a major clean up job when home ! That said, 3 weeks ago I set 2 PB's on local descents in sloppy mud - probably because I couldn't see where I was going. I actually smashed the previous 'dry' descents times - I must have just slid down. That said, I had no brake pads left after that ride, front and rear.


----------



## Twilkes (22 Feb 2020)

Some very blustery commutes this week, but to make up for it, judging by tomorrow's wind speed and direction and lack of rain, some of my PB's are going to fall.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Feb 2020)

Globalti said:


> Off to Africa tomorrow for two weeks


Africa already? Enjoy!


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Feb 2020)

I don't know if I'm seeing a mirage but my phone is saying the weather is supposed to be a little better tomorrow. I've charged the garmin up, washed my cycling gear and waiting in great anticipation for a ride out tomorrow


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> For me, it's the fact that the trails are so incredibly muddy, so it's a major clean up job when home ! That said, 3 weeks ago I set 2 PB's on local descents in sloppy mud - probably because I couldn't see where I was going. I actually smashed the previous 'dry' descents times - I must have just slid down. That said, I had no brake pads left after that ride, front and rear.



With all the rain recently, it's that muddy round here that I've even had to find alternative routes to walk the dog! Cleaning a mud-soaked Jack Russell is even more fun than cleaning the bike...


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Spotted on today’s ride can anyone identify what this is in the sky? Do I need to be ready for an asteroid impact?
> View attachment 505577


Asteroid 2002 PZ39?


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Feb 2020)

Walking the dogs has been my main form of exercise for a few months. However, I've just been out to the garage and while I was there I stood looking at the bike. The urge to get back on it started coursing through me, so hopefully we'll get a few reasonable days next week. Tomorrow looks ok, but it's been decided that I'm fitting under cabinet lights in the kitchen instead.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Africa already? Enjoy!


He's been to Africa already - _scores of times_!


----------



## vickster (22 Feb 2020)

Globalti said:


> What's all this misuse of the word "already"? We're not New York Jews so stop it, FFS.


The OP might be...think he’s an American


----------



## Crankarm (22 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I am soooo bored!
> Teacher here. What is the point of February half term. Would much rather work through and have an extra week when cycling is pleasant instead.



And teachers get all summer off on one long summer holiday!


----------



## Julia9054 (22 Feb 2020)

Crankarm said:


> And teachers get all summer off on one long summer holiday!


Feel free to apply for the job


----------



## Crankarm (22 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> It doesn't bother me. Spending my kiddie years in the Northern Isles means I'm hardened to it. I'm still riding most days. The way I see it I'd never get out at all if I let the weather dictate to me, and I love cycling too much to allow that to happen.



You are so inspiring. I am in awe of your enthusiasm wanting to ride in challenging difficult conditions. Chapeau.


----------



## snorri (23 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I am soooo bored!Teacher here. What is the point of February half term. Would much rather work through and have an extra week when cycling is pleasant instead.


AIUI, the February holiday was introduced in order to give teachers and pupils the opportunity to go skiing, .


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

There seemed to be a window this morning as it's cold, still breezy but dry. I've got the new winter boots set up and ready to go but as the winter bike is out of commission I looked out the good bike fairly confident as the forecast is to be dry nearly all day.

Just got my nose out the door when the hail and snow started again so I've retreated back indoors to watch match of the day.


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> AIUI, the February holiday was introduced in order to give teachers and pupils the opportunity to go skiing, .


I spent half term supervising on a school ski trip once. Never again. I love skiing but I was completely wiped out when I got back. 
Turns out teenagers don't sleep even when you tire them out all day. At all! 
The 24hr coach trip and back to work the next morning nearly finished me off!


----------



## snorri (23 Feb 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I spent half term supervising on a school ski trip once. Never again.


I take my hat off to you for doing it once!


----------



## Sharky (23 Feb 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Thought that would put u Mrs Sharkey s good books ? (So the ride might not be as far away as you think !!!)


Don't have a task on my time sheets for cycling this week!


----------



## Drago (23 Feb 2020)

Crankarm said:


> You are so inspiring. I am in awe of your enthusiasm wanting to ride in challenging difficult conditions. Chapeau.


Cheeky.

I'd far rather ride on a mildly warm spring day. Unfortunately, there are never any of them about when you want one, so I just grit my teeth and get on with it. I prefer just to get on and do something rather than whittle or make excuses like most people of this modern generation do. The world today is just one giant excuse-fest for anything that requires a modicum of effort, grit or discomfort, and I have no truck with that attitude. If you do, that's fine by me, entirely your business, but don't expect everyone to be sympathetic if you choose to whittle about it,


----------



## kingrollo (23 Feb 2020)

Seriously though - you put the winter miles in - and summer becomes more enjoyable.


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2020)

Rain forecast to cease at 11.00 ish in Sunny Radcliffe, Just getting my gear together.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Cheeky.
> 
> I'd far rather ride on a mildly warm spring day. Unfortunately, there are never any of them about when you want one, so I just grit my teeth and get on with it. I prefer just to get on and do something rather than whittle or make excuses like most people of this modern generation do. The world today is just one giant excuse-fest for anything that requires a modicum of effort, grit or discomfort, and I have no truck with that attitude. If you do, that's fine by me, entirely your business, but don't expect everyone to be sympathetic if you choose to whittle about it,



Do you grit your teeth to stop them icing up? Any other body parts you'd recommend gritting?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

Winter miles, summer smiles and winter miles count double are some of my favourite phrases. It's obvious come Spring who hasn't been on their bike much over Winter.


----------



## gavroche (23 Feb 2020)

I am a leisure cyclist and cycling is to be enjoyed. Riding in the wind and rain provide no enjoyment whatsoever. Also, as an older cyclist, the risks of cycling in bad weather do not justify the means. On my way to taking the dog for a walk this morning, it was quite windy and raining and as I passed a cyclist , I looked back in my mirror to see his face, he didn't look as if he was enjoying himself.


----------



## ianbarton (23 Feb 2020)

gavroche said:


> I am a leisure cyclist and cycling is to be enjoyed. Riding in the wind and rain provide no enjoyment whatsoever. Also, as an older cyclist, the risks of cycling in bad weather do not justify the means.


As a fully paid up member of the Grumpy Old Git Association, I just grumble a bit more than usual and close my ears to the complaints about dumping wet muddy clothes on the floor. My main problem is that sections of my usual routes are flooded. Not deep floods, but a couple of feet deep, so you can't see where the potholes are.


----------



## iateyoubutler (23 Feb 2020)

mustang1 said:


> I dont think I can take much more of this darn weather. These winters go on for ages and ages. Usually I don't have time to ride on weekends but on the odd occasion I think I might be able to get out but with this stupid weather - what a dampener. I'm sure if I want in southern europe or CA, I'd be out riding right now. But instead I'm bored outta my ass. I think I'll just go out and eat some more friggin cakes.
> 
> Then people around me are in a demoralized mood. I need some sun already!!!


I`ve given it up, after 20 years of really loving cycling, am totally sick of bloody rain day in day out. I know exactly how you feel

I haven`t read all of the posts here yet but I hope you didn`t get the digs I got here for being in the same boat as you!


----------



## iateyoubutler (23 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> Cheeky.
> 
> I'd far rather ride on a mildly warm spring day. Unfortunately, there are never any of them about when you want one, so I just grit my teeth and get on with it. I prefer just to get on and do something rather than whittle or make excuses like most people of this modern generation do. The world today is just one giant excuse-fest for anything that requires a modicum of effort, grit or discomfort, and I have no truck with that attitude. If you do, that's fine by me, entirely your business, but don't expect everyone to be sympathetic if you choose to whittle about it,


Nice to see GOD showing his 2p again


----------



## Sharky (23 Feb 2020)

All this moaning about the weather reminds me of this song:-

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yFTOvO0utY


And the weather forecast here is looking brighter for this afternoon, so I might venture out and do a mile or three.


----------



## cyberknight (23 Feb 2020)

right descision, roads to work flooded at 5.30 am and absolutely hammering it down


----------



## nickyboy (23 Feb 2020)

Did 40 miles yesterday. Dry, mild. OK it was windy but it wasn't too bad. Certainly not dangerous and keeping off the high ground made sense. Looks rideable today and would have gone out but we have folk stopping over

It's winter. We get spells of weather like this


----------



## Julia9054 (23 Feb 2020)

Sunny here this morning and the wind has dropped a bit. Spent the last hour passing nails to Al - temporary mend on the shed roof. Whole roof is rotten though and will need completely replacing in the summer.
Going for a walk this afternoon.

Edit: or not. The sideways rain has returned


----------



## bladesman73 (23 Feb 2020)

I commute daily in all weathers but dont want to take either of my road bikes out in the pissing rain which has been the weather where I live for what seems like 10 consecutive weekends.


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

Finally managed a tough 35 miles into a strong wind. The sun was shining for most of it but did get caught out just over halfway round my usual Sunday loop by driving hail which made me consider seeking shelter as I wasn't entirely convinced my rear lights were making me as visible as they should going by the number of ridiculous passes I got. I met Mrs Slick at a cafe 25 miles in and she offered to throw the bike in the back of the motor and drive me home but I'm taking part in the 50k a month challenge and this was my first chance in February to get a ride in so I toughed it out for a fairly pleasant last few miles home. 💪


----------



## Brandane (23 Feb 2020)

Drago said:


> It doesn't bother me. Spending my kiddie years in the Northern Isles means I'm hardened to it. I'm still riding most days. The way I see it I'd never get out at all if I let the weather dictate to me, and I love cycling too much to allow that to happen.





Crankarm said:


> You are so inspiring. I am in awe of your enthusiasm wanting to ride in challenging difficult conditions. Chapeau.





iateyoubutler said:


> Nice to see GOD showing his 2p again



I am sure @Drago will remember a quaint, weather related Scottish phrase from his hardy times in the northern isles - "you're full of wind and pish, son".


----------



## Twilkes (23 Feb 2020)

I'm a 'leisure cyclist', whatever that is, and while I would be reluctant to start a ride when it's raining, if it starts raining while I'm out that's part and parcel of it, after 10 minutes you're generally not going to get any wetter so I just get on with it. Coming down the Rest And Be Thankful at 40mph with rain hitting my face like pins I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have looked like I was enjoying it, but it was still one of the highlights!


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

Twilkes said:


> I'm a 'leisure cyclist', whatever that is, and while I would be reluctant to start a ride when it's raining, if it starts raining while I'm out that's part and parcel of it, after 10 minutes you're generally not going to get any wetter so I just get on with it. Coming down the Rest And Be Thankful at 40mph with rain hitting my face like pins I'm pretty sure it wouldn't have looked like I was enjoying it, but it was still one of the highlights!


Was that a recent adventure?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

I’m the opposite, people in cars always seem so sad whilst those out in the weather are living the crazy life😃


----------



## Twilkes (23 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> Was that a recent adventure?



21st January I think? Booked the day off work because it said it was going to be dry, then cycled through floating moisture for half the day with some fairly heavy showers mixed in. I commute through the winter so maybe more used to inclemency than others but it was still a great trip, apart from the cycle path surface from Balloch to Tarbet which was atrocious!


----------



## Slick (23 Feb 2020)

Twilkes said:


> 21st January I think? Booked the day off work because it said it was going to be dry, then cycled through floating moisture for half the day with some fairly heavy showers mixed in. I commute through the winter so maybe more used to inclemency than others but it was still a great trip, apart from the cycle path surface from Balloch to Tarbet which was atrocious!


I've ridden that many times and know exactly what you mean about the surface. I got so fed up on one occasion that I cycled on the road from Tarbet but it was scary. 

I assume that was before the landslide and traffic lights being set up again? Lots of drivers complaining about cyclists keeping traffic back going up and I was planning a ride later in the year and whilst not what I would want, I did consider the old military road as an option.


----------



## Twilkes (23 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> I've ridden that many times and know exactly what you mean about the surface. I got so fed up on one occasion that I cycled on the road from Tarbet but it was scary.
> 
> I assume that was before the landslide and traffic lights being set up again? Lots of drivers complaining about cyclists keeping traffic back going up and I was planning a ride later in the year and whilst not what I would want, I did consider the old military road as an option.



I could be immodest and say that it was my furious cycling that caused the landslide, but no looks like this was ten days before. 

I went up the military road and back down the A83 after reaching the Cairndow Inn. I can't compare the new-old road to the A83 going up, but it had some pretty steep bits that I doubt the A83 has, obviously no traffic though. And three or four stiles you have to take your bike over, which is why I didn't come back down that way as I'd have had to stop. edit - if I did it again, I would probably go up the military road again.

The view up the pass from the base of that road is amazing, although I did have an 'ohmygod' moment when I looked up to see how high the road went, until I worked out ten minutes later that I was actually looking at a stream coming down from the top of the mountain.


----------



## Bonus (24 Feb 2020)

I've just posted this on my "The Pyrenees - Road Riding, Mountain Biking & Enduro Riding ..... and more!" thread:


"Several tough rides over the last few weeks and I'm getting back into it after the winter break. Always amazes me how quickly the human body can get itself back into fairly reasonable shape . . . but then it also amazes me how quickly the human body can get itself back out of shape again if you take a week or ten days off!

Temps this weekend were in the low 20's. No one here can believe it because it's really not normal. This time last year there was a dusting of snow on the ground. 

No bike pics, but I did take a "Spring" picture in Guaso on Friday while I was working on our Build Project."

I'm riding in summer kit and looking for the shady side of the trail on the climbs because it's so hot - in February for goodness sake!


----------



## Brandane (24 Feb 2020)

While the rest of the country gets to play in the snow, we get ....... YET MORE wind and rain .
I can see the snow falling less than a mile away, on the hill behind where I live, but we're on the coast so we get RAIN! 
I quite like the snow, at least it breaks the monotony of constant wind and rain .


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2020)

Brandane said:


> While the rest of the country gets to play in the snow, we get ....... YET MORE wind and rain .
> I can see the snow falling less than a mile away, on the hill behind where I live, but we're on the coast so we get RAIN!
> I quite like the snow, at least it breaks the monotony of constant wind and rain .


Crieff is a bit weird too. Surrounded by hills which sometimes protect us. Snow forecast, but currently raining here too.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Feb 2020)

Snowed overnight - not a gritter in sight. Roads are carnage. I set off early, skidded badly on a hill and had to stear into the curb to stop myself. Have parked up on a side street and walked home. Knaresborough is now gridlocked with traffic. Will go out and rescue my car in about half an hour and see if I can get to work


----------



## Twizit (24 Feb 2020)

Ah the joys of living on a relatively small island with a maritime climate. 

I'm fairly fed up with the wet weather, and the homeward bound headwinds on the commute last week were "trying" but certainly in the South East it hasn't been a cold winter by any stretch. 

By way of comparison though, exactly one year ago I was out on the summer bike in shorts and short sleeves - I seem to remember it being around 18 degrees - certainly not what I would usually expect in February. 

Hard winter miles definitely make me appreciate the summer a lot more though.


----------



## dodgy (24 Feb 2020)

nickyboy said:


> It's winter. We get spells of weather like this



Perhaps, but in all my years I can't remember pretty much 3 weeks of gales/high winds. Maybe this is something we'll have to get used to as the new normal.


----------



## iateyoubutler (24 Feb 2020)

dodgy said:


> Perhaps, but in all my years I can't remember pretty much 3 weeks of gales/high winds. Maybe this is something we'll have to get used to as the new normal.


New normal? I thought this was the normal...................


----------



## MarkF (24 Feb 2020)

Twizit said:


> Ah the joys of living on a relatively small island with a maritime climate.
> 
> I'm fairly fed up with the wet weather, and the homeward bound headwinds on the commute last week were "trying" but certainly in the South East it hasn't been a cold winter by any stretch.
> 
> ...


I recall that, a couple of warm days out of the blue in late February. If I hadn't gone to Gran Canaria I think I'd have flipped by now. 2-10 shift today, hopefully by then the snow will melt and let me drive in stress free.


----------



## snorri (24 Feb 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> I`ve given it up, after 20 years of really loving cycling, am totally sick of bloody rain day in day out. I know exactly how you feel.I haven`t read all of the posts here yet but I hope you didn`t get the digs I got here for being in the same boat as you!


Can we look forward to weather moans from you when the rains and floods abate and there's not enough water to float your boat?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## iateyoubutler (24 Feb 2020)

The likes of you and your post are my exact reason for typing what I did

Sorry, couldn`t resist


----------



## Brandane (24 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’m the opposite, people in cars always seem so sad whilst those out in the weather are living the crazy life😃


I'm the opposite, being a lover of all things on wheels. Love cycling and motorcycling, but only when the weather is reasonable. The rest of the time I am quite content to sit in the car with the heater on and music blaring, watching sympathetically at sodden cyclists being blown about. Admiration is not a word I would use in those circumstances. It's not big and it's not clever, unless you have no alternative. IMHO only, of course.


----------



## Ashimoto (25 Feb 2020)

Same here. Went out yesterday in the howling wind ( own fault really ) . While i was having a rest the bike blew over and busted my grips and my helmet fell off a wall.Lovely day out lol.


----------



## Globalti (25 Feb 2020)

I'm in Khartoum. Perfect conditions, about 22c, sunny, dry, no wind but NO BIKE.


----------



## Brandane (25 Feb 2020)

Globalti said:


> I'm in Khartoum. Perfect conditions, about 22c, sunny, dry, no wind but NO BIKE.


As close to perfect as we are likely to get here for the foreseeable future, so I'm off out to try and get February's 100km challenge ride done because it's now or never. It's only light rain and 20 mph winds, which doesn't really count as inclement weather compared to what we've had every single day for the last month. This comes into the category of "reasonable" as per my previous post .


----------



## Brandane (25 Feb 2020)

Brandane said:


> As close to perfect as we are likely to get here for the foreseeable future, so I'm off out to try and get February's 100km challenge ride done


Currently sheltering in a cafe in Kilmaurs, 35 miles in, waiting for a train . I can confirm that cycling in persistent rain is the most depressing, mind numbing, shite activity ever.
I can also confirm what I already knew re waterproof cycling kit - it isn't .

I suspect that those who claim to enjoy this experience really mean "I quite enjoy a refreshing 2 minute rain shower during my 5 mile commute home in 30C temperatures". 
My previously pristine bike is now a muddy mess and the drive system has worn the equivalent of 1000 dry miles. So have the brakes.
Now breathe... and back to my hot chocolate and hypothermia avoidance measures .


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2020)

I looked out of the window this morning and the sun was shining. The evergreens opposite were not getting blown about either. I thought I would cycle to the shops to get supplies, and then maybe go out for an hour or two after that. By the time I got downstairs, the sun was hidden, and a swirling wind was blowing rain, then sleet, then hail about!  

I decided to _walk _down to the shops later... It actually did dry up long enough to do my 3 km round trip on foot in only light drizzle, but I didn't trust it not to turn nasty again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2020)

Brandane said:


> Currently sheltering in a cafe in Kilmaurs, 35 miles in, waiting for a train . I can confirm that cycling in persistent rain is the most depressing, mind numbing, shite activity ever.
> I can also confirm what I already knew re waterproof cycling kit - it isn't .
> 
> I suspect that those who claim to enjoy this experience really mean "I quite enjoy a refreshing 2 minute rain shower during my 5 mile commute home in 30C temperatures".
> ...



Nah you’ve just got shoot kit. I was out for 10 hours in Storm Dennis the other weekend. Heavy rain for 9 of them. Whether something is shoot comes down to your attitude of mind. Plus decent clothing of course. I had a great time out in what you’d call shoot weather.


----------



## Brandane (25 Feb 2020)

Brandane said:


> Currently sheltering in a cafe in Kilmaurs, 35 miles in, waiting for a train


Well I managed to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat. Rain went off so I finished the ride by cycling to Glasgow. Will post details on relevant boards once I get home and download Garmin. Not the most pleasant ride but job done, I'm still in the challenge .


----------



## Brandane (25 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Nah you’ve just got shoot kit. I was out for 10 hours in Storm Dennis the other weekend. Heavy rain for 9 of them. Whether something is shoot comes down to your attitude of mind. Plus decent clothing of course. I had a great time out in what you’d call shoot weather.


I have a variety of jackets, some better than others. The Berghaus Goretex and the Gore bike wear were certainly not cheap and neither of them are remotely waterproof. Shower proof maybe, but useless for more than half an hour in the rain.
I won't be spending mega £££ on something claiming to be better as I have little faith in such claims. Easier to avoid the misery of wet weather cycling. Better for the bike too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2020)

Brandane said:


> I have a variety of jackets, some better than others. The Berghaus Goretex and the Gore bike wear were certainly not cheap and neither of them are remotely waterproof. Shower proof maybe, but useless for more than half an hour in the rain.
> I won't be spending mega £££ on something claiming to be better as I have little faith in such claims. Easier to avoid the misery of wet weather cycling. Better for the bike too.



Try Paramo much better (and cheaper) than old tech Goretex.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Feb 2020)

My long time experience as a cyclist and a motorcyclist and someone whose last long term job involved being out all day has taught me one thing - no item of clothing (Rubber boots excepted) is truly waterproof. Some are better than others and a few are really good, but if you're out long enough and it's coming down heavily enough you will get wet.

Fit is also vital. If a jacket doesn't close snugly round the neck, be prepared to eventually get seriously wet . This is at it's worst when wearing any sort of helmet as the water running from it drips down inside the collar. There are no such things as waterproof gloves, unless you ride in a pair of Marigolds. To keep the hands dry either nick some of those plastic gloves they have at diesel pumps or spend a fiver on a box of vinyl gloves worn by mechanics and use them as a base layer under your regular glove.


----------



## mustang1 (26 Feb 2020)

sleuthey said:


> In 2014 when the Somerset levels flooded, a different sort of sun came out in an attempt to cheer up the residents of Muchelney Village.
> View attachment 505616
> 
> It didn't work.


Must have been cold that day hence wearing so many layers.


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2020)

While the weather doesn't really faze me on the bike, I'm secretly thankful I'm not riding today with all that blummen ice about.


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> My long time experience as a cyclist and a motorcyclist and someone whose last long term job involved being out all day has taught me one thing - no item of clothing (Rubber boots excepted) is truly waterproof. Some are better than others and a few are really good, but if you're out long enough and it's coming down heavily enough you will get wet.
> 
> Fit is also vital. If a jacket doesn't close snugly round the neck, be prepared to eventually get seriously wet . This is at it's worst when wearing any sort of helmet as the water running from it drips down inside the collar. There are no such things as waterproof gloves, unless you ride in a pair of Marigolds. To keep the hands dry either nick some of those plastic gloves they have at diesel pumps or spend a fiver on a box of vinyl gloves worn by mechanics and use them as a base layer under your regular glove.




Old style cape.Oil skin south wester.


----------



## Bonus (27 Feb 2020)

pawl said:


> Old style cape.Oil skin south wester.



Covers the bike as well!


----------



## Will Spin (27 Feb 2020)

Bonus said:


> Covers the bike as well!


And acts a large sail.


----------



## straas (27 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> My long time experience as a cyclist and a motorcyclist and someone whose last long term job involved being out all day has taught me one thing - no item of clothing (Rubber boots excepted) is truly waterproof. Some are better than others and a few are really good, but if you're out long enough and it's coming down heavily enough you will get wet.
> 
> Fit is also vital. If a jacket doesn't close snugly round the neck, be prepared to eventually get seriously wet . This is at it's worst when wearing any sort of helmet as the water running from it drips down inside the collar. There are no such things as waterproof gloves, unless you ride in a pair of Marigolds. To keep the hands dry either nick some of those plastic gloves they have at diesel pumps or spend a fiver on a box of vinyl gloves worn by mechanics and use them as a base layer under your regular glove.



I've never had water penetrate my site jacket - have stood out in rain for 5-6 hours in it aswell. It's got a nice flap on the back to stick up into your helmet so there are no drips either.


----------



## Will Spin (27 Feb 2020)

straas said:


> I've never had water penetrate my site jacket - have stood out in rain for 5-6 hours in it aswell. It's got a nice flap on the back to stick up into your helmet so there are no drips either.


There's a difference when cycling though as rain water is sprayed at you from all angles!


----------



## pawl (27 Feb 2020)

Will Spin said:


> And acts a large sail.



Great when it’s a tall wind.Many years ago I was riding with a mate both of us caped up .Peeing it down and blowing a hooly a strong gust of side wind hit us.He was lifted off the road.Per haps not a good idea wearing a cape in those conditions when you are about five feet and the odd inch tall.. Doubt if he weighed eight stone wet through.


----------



## Ashimoto (8 Mar 2020)

Seems to be settling slightly where I am. Its still raining but the last few days ive managed to get out inbetween showers. Hopefully later on today I can grab a few hours


----------



## BigMeatball (8 Mar 2020)

Went out this morning after weeks of crap weather. 60km that felt like 100km due to the worst headwind I've had in a while. At least it didn't rain


----------



## Slick (8 Mar 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Went out this morning after weeks of crap weather. 60km that felt like 100km due to the worst headwind I've had in a while. At least it didn't rain


Well done, I bailed after just 23k. That wind was a nightmare.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2020)

Will Spin said:


> There's a difference when cycling though as rain water is sprayed at you from all angles!



With mudguards you only get rain none of this spray rubbish.


----------

